# '22 IL PF Robbie Avila (10/23/2021)



## Jason Svoboda

*Power Forward*
Oak Forest (IL) Oak Forest
*AAU:* Meanstreets

*Ht: *6'8" | *Wt: *210 lbs


----------



## treeman

regardless of whether this kid becomes an all-American or barely sees the floor he will be a "fan favorite" at whatever school he chooses.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> regardless of whether this kid becomes an all-American or barely sees the floor he will be a "fan favorite" at whatever school he chooses.



Fear the Goggles!


----------



## Bluethunder

Looks like the kind of kid you watch on Friday night and say, “he was decent” and then you look up the box score the next morning and see he had 25 points and ten rebounds.


----------



## BrokerZ

This might be the first group of hype videos where I’ve seen a guy take a charge. He also missed some shots (but gets the rebounds and put-backs).

He’s definitely lacking some athleticism and build, but he makes up for it being extremely crafty around the basket and highly skilled overall. Interesting prospect.


----------



## pbutler218




----------



## treeman

Kid has a pretty offer list building. Hopefully we can get him!


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## TreeTop

Three MVC schools and some Mountaineers.


----------



## BrokerZ

Maybe it's just because he's put us in his top-4 schools, but I really like this kid.  He would be a great start to the 2022 class for us.  

Based on his twitter, it looks like he mad an official visit on 9/16.

I don't want to compare any high schooler to an established player, but his game has a little Doug McDermott look to it.  Really crafty around the basket and playing the angles really well.  I like players who make it look effortless, which he does.


----------



## pbutler218

I'm anticipating some good news tomorrow. We'll see!!


----------



## bluestreak

Robbie “Buckets” Avila​Doesn't make easy stuff look hard, but can go hard when needed. Looks like Loyola was in on him early but didn't offer according to verbalcommits.com


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


>


----------



## BrokerZ

Update on timing…


----------



## Bingoman

Committed!


----------



## TreeTop

Wow!


----------



## BrokerZ

Hell yeah! Very well done by our coaching staff. I think this kid can be a big time player.

Welcome to the family, Robbie!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This is awesome news!  Really improves the weekend!!! Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## bluestreak

Saw a rating where he was a top 20 player in Illinois


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice to finally have some good news on the recruiting front.

welcome to the family tree Robbie!


----------



## BlueBleeder

Awesome pick up by the staff.  This kid's game really reminds me of Jordan Guest who played for JS at LMU.  If he eventually fills the roll for us that Guest did for LMU we will be in great shape!  Welcome abord, Robbie!  Go Sycamores!


----------



## Bluethunder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452047273358237698


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452048906292973572


----------



## jben

Way to go JS and staff.......one of many I hope.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bluestreak said:


> Saw a rating where he was a top 20 player in Illinois


YES, I saw a list where he was the #11 SR.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

247 Sports has him as a 3 star player, 54th best PF in the nation and 5th best player in Illinois.









						Robbie Avila, Oak Forest , Center (BK)
					

Robbie Avila is a 6-8, 210-pound Power Forward from Oak Forest, IL.




					247sports.com


----------



## Southgrad07

Always nice to land one fellow valley teams are sniffing around. Welcome Robbie!


----------



## Bluethunder

Was first team all state in several publications last year.

Avg 25 points a game with 11 rebounds.


----------



## ISUCC

nice pick up! Reminds me a lot of Nick Hittle, based on his highlight videos


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> nice pick up! Reminds me a lot of Nick Hittle, based on his highlight videos


Yes, he’s a nice pick up. No, he doesn’t remind of Hittle. At all. 25/11/3 as a junior. Top 5 player in Illinois.  Totally different league.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Always nice to land one fellow valley teams are sniffing around. Welcome Robbie!



This cannot be stated enough. Kent State, Milwaukee, Appalachian State, Bradley, Lehigh, DePaul, Cleveland State, Loyola, Richmond and Southern Illinois all wanted him. According to a post on their Rivals board, Purdue inquired around May during the early AAU period. There was also a recruiting article on him from the Summer where Belmont, Miami (OH), Virginia Tech, Tulsa, UIC and NIU had also started contacting him.


----------



## treeman

Yes! I wanted this kid bad, didn't want to say anything and jinx it. Welcome aboard Robbie!


----------



## TreeTop

SycfromBirth said:


> https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_1a0f38a1-6b8b-5b62-ac3e-359e718089e1.html


A link to a Sept 1st article about someone who isn’t Robbie Avila?


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Jason Svoboda said:


> 247 Sports has him as a 3 star player, 54th best PF in the nation and 5th best player in Illinois.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robbie Avila, Oak Forest , Center (BK)
> 
> 
> Robbie Avila is a 6-8, 210-pound Power Forward from Oak Forest, IL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 247sports.com



Jason, any idea how many 3 star recruits we have had in the last decade or so? Not expecting a deep dive, just off the top of your head.

I would assume Cooper and Arop prior to Gonzaga.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Jason, any idea how many 3 star recruits we have had in the last decade or so? Not expecting a deep dive, just off the top of your head.
> 
> I would assume Cooper and Arop prior to Gonzaga.



Coop, Cobie Barnes, Clayton Hughes, Bronson Kessinger, Alex Etherington, Justin Gant and Jake Kitchell on Rivals that I can remember. 247Sports had Cobie, Hankins, Devin Thomas, Deavion Washington and Brenton Scott I'm pretty sure. Arop was a 4-star for Gonzaga. 

The issue with the star rankings on the sites is some are done by the national guys and some are done by a state site. Also, if a kid commits early, they won't even put them in the rankings often times. Lastly, the rankings tend to favor kids that are heavily involved in AAU and with the bigger programs so if a kid skips AAU for football conditioning, for example, they are screwed.


----------



## SycfromBirth

TreeTop said:


> A link to a Sept 1st article about someone who isn’t Robbie Avila?


Sorry... pasted the wrong link.https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_555bef29-89dd-571e-ac4a-3d5e78ea5a3d.html


----------



## sycamorebacker

I watched 3 of his games on youtube last night.  He played pretty good in the Oak Lawn game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452992938393341954


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Coop, Cobie Barnes, Clayton Hughes, Bronson Kessinger, Alex Etherington, Justin Gant and Jake Kitchell on Rivals that I can remember. 247Sports had Cobie, Hankins, Devin Thomas, Deavion Washington and Brenton Scott I'm pretty sure. Arop was a 4-star for Gonzaga.
> 
> The issue with the star rankings on the sites is some are done by the national guys and some are done by a state site. Also, if a kid commits early, they won't even put them in the rankings often times. Lastly, the rankings tend to favor kids that are heavily involved in AAU and with the bigger programs so if a kid skips AAU for football conditioning, for example, they are screwed.


AllTimeRecruits


----------



## child

The kid looks very deliberate around the bucket, like could I say Jake Lavara?


----------



## sycamorebacker

child said:


> The kid looks very deliberate around the bucket, like could I say Jake Lavara?


No where near as athletic but does have some of Jake's skills.  If you watched him, did you notice his court vision?  The first time I saw Jake play I said he "liked" to pass.  I would definitely say that also about Avila.  I think his abilities to shoot, dribble and pass could  be very beneficial, even considering his lack of quickness.  
Some will remember  Tucker from Cloverdale who was very successful at Butler.  He was the slowest player I've ever seen.


----------



## Gotta Hav

sycamorebacker said:


> No where near as athletic but does have some of Jake's skills.  If you watched him, did you notice his court vision?  The first time I saw Jake play I said he "liked" to pass.  I would definitely say that also about Avila.  I think his abilities to shoot, dribble and pass could  be very beneficial, even considering his lack of quickness.
> Some will remember  Tucker from Cloverdale who was very successful at Butler.*  He was the slowest player I've ever seen.*


For me, that's Matt Renn.  Dude moved each foot like they were 40lb bags of concrete.  Renn was successful because of his toughness, grit, lack of fear, and his craftiness around the basket.


----------



## DyedBlue

Gotta Hav said:


> For me, that's Matt Renn.  Dude moved each foot like they were 40lb bags of concrete.  Renn was successful because of his toughness, grit, lack of fear, and his craftiness around the basket.


While that it a colorful description, it is probably the most inaccurate description of a player that I have ever encountered.


----------



## Gotta Hav

DyedBlue said:


> While that it a colorful description, it is probably the most inaccurate description of a player that I have ever encountered.


Wow.  I don't know how anyone could not recognize his his toughness, grit, lack of fear, and his craftiness around the basket.  What did you encounter when you played against him?


----------



## sycamorebacker

I'm not going to criticize someone's perception of a player that played 20 years ago, but when I think of toughness, grit and lack of fear I think of someone like Dan Palombizio or Brian Cardinal; I don't think of Renn.  
I think of Renn as an average athlete, undersized PF, with some perimeter skills and played SMART.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I don't want to compare anybody with the Great one, but, to me, Avila seems like an R J Mahurin with a little bit of Bird sprinkled in.


----------



## child

HE might be more athletic after he gets here in about two years, it will be interesting to see his progress.


----------



## sycamorebacker

child said:


> HE might be more athletic after he gets here in about two years, it will be interesting to see his progress.


Absolutely.  He was, of course, just a JR in the games I saw.  He is a boy.  3 years from now he will be a man.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I'm not going to criticize someone's perception of a player that played 20 years ago, but when I think of toughness, grit and lack of fear I think of someone like* Dan Palombizio *or Brian Cardinal; I don't think of Renn.
> I think of Renn as an average athlete, undersized PF, with some perimeter skills and played SMART.



Wasn't Palombizio so gritty and fearless, he left the Big Ten to play defense in the MAC?


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> Wasn't Palombizio so gritty and fearless, he left the Big Ten to play defense in the MAC?


Yes, he transferred from PU to BSU.  His dad used to beat him with a broom when he was rebounding and shooting.
He played like a wild man.
I don't think he transferred because he was afraid of somebody.


----------



## DyedBlue

Gotta Hav said:


> Wow.  I don't know how anyone could not recognize his his toughness, grit, lack of fear, and his craftiness around the basket.  What did you encounter when you played against him?


I was referring only to the colorful and amazingly inaccurate description of his foot speed.  I concur with the other attributes.  I should have been more specific; however, there was nothing particularly creative or colorful in the other descriptions.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> Yes, he transferred from PU to BSU.  His dad used to beat him with a broom when he was rebounding and shooting.
> He played like a wild man.
> I don't think he transferred because he was afraid of somebody.



Good read from Palombizio on why he chose Purdue over Indiana... and then why he left Purdue for little Indiana State_Muncee

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1985-01-16-8501030917-story.html


----------



## Gotta Hav

DyedBlue said:


> I was referring only to the colorful and amazingly inaccurate description of his foot speed.  I concur with the other attributes.  I should have been more specific; however, there was nothing particularly creative or colorful in the other descriptions.


You said you encountered him, like you played against him, and the implication is that he was quick against you.   So you didn't play against him in HS or College?


----------



## SycamoreRedbird

Robbie- we look forward to you coming to ISU...The only expectations is you work hard and get that degree. ...BTW ISU-M is Ball State


----------



## DyedBlue

Gotta Hav said:


> You said you encountered him, like you played against him, and the implication is that he was quick against you.   So you didn't play against him in HS or College?


Au Contraire!  Grammatically, it was the "description of the player" not "the player" which I categorized as the most inaccurate I had encountered. 
BTW, "encountered" has a definition ' to come upon or experience especially  unexpectedly' which is how I felt when someone described Matt Renn's foot speed as quickness as matching that of someone equipped with 40 lbs is cement shoes.  Signing off on this topic.


----------



## child

Jason Svoboda said:


> *Power Forward*
> Oak Forest (IL) Oak Forest
> *AAU:* Meanstreets
> 
> *Ht: *6'8" | *Wt: *210 lbs


Awesome!


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458529998718095365


----------



## GoSycamores

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State head basketball coach Josh Schertz announced the addition of Robbie Avila Wednesday afternoon as the 6-foot-8 forward officially signed his national letter of intent.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458548353168560138


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Why do they all have masks on? I don’t understand.


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Why do they all have masks on? I don’t understand.


It's Illinois, nuff said.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I’d move in that case - welcome to Indiana! Do as you please - we trust that you can think/act/speak for yourself here in Indiana. Enjoy it.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Why do they all have masks on? I don’t understand.


likely a variety of reasons...

we're entering cold & flu season...

TB hasn't been eradicated globally

Perhaps some compromised immune systems


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> likely a variety of reasons...
> 
> we're entering cold & flu season...
> 
> TB hasn't been eradicated globally
> 
> Perhaps some compromised immune systems


Right…


----------



## Sycamorefan96

So now we're just going to wear masks around for everything? Give it a break dude. Unless you live in some kook dark blue city somewhere, most people in America at this point don't care what your vaccination status is or if you're wearing a mask. 70% of adults are fully vaccinated and 80% are partially. I'm sure a large percentage of the remaining 20% have natural immunity. We've tried this experiment for nearly two years now and the only two things we've really done successfully are wreck the economy and cause massive inflation.

If the vaccine reduces your hospitalization rate massively, then by all means take the thing, and if you think you still need to be careful and wear a mask, then wear your mask. One of my friends who is the same age as myself is fully vaccinated and just tested positive yesterday, so clearly the vaccine doesn't do **** when it comes to stopping the spread.

COVID is here to stay for years to come, like it or not. The thing will keep mutating and it doesn't matter if you take 3 shots or 10 shots it's still going to be around. The good thing is, we now have have several options available for folks. Some options will work for some, while others may work for others. We're to the point now where it comes down to doing your own research, talking to your doctor, and making personal decisions for yourself. Asking well over 99.5% of the country to "lower their expectations" is just simply unacceptable.

Sorry for the rant, but it's like some people don't want to open their eyes or listen to reason. But yeah I'm selfish or whatever for wishing to be able to live a normal life.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Right…



I've been around dozens of active TB patients; early stages, they wore masks everywhere

if you had any class at Ind State with Dr. Robert Clouse, you know HE wore a mask everywhere outside...

but you do you


----------



## BankShot

I went to Europe w/ Clouse during a Summer European Study-Abroad Tour in '73. Also had a couple history classes w/ him (Medieval Europe/Reformation Era). Dr. Clouse wore a mask following his 80's* HEART TRANSPLANT *until his death in '16. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Clouse_(professor)









						Remembering the life of Dr. Robert Clouse 1931 - 2016
					

Dr. Robert Clouse passed away 2016-05-08 in This is the full obituary story where you can express condolences and share memories. Services by Greiner Funeral Home.




					obituaries.tribstar.com


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> I've been around dozens of active TB patients; early stages, they wore masks everywhere
> 
> if you had any class at Ind State with Dr. Robert Clouse, you know HE wore a mask everywhere outside...
> 
> but you do you


I said “Right”. That’s all I said… I didn’t debate you. I didn’t go in on you. I simply said Right. Which could mean a number of things.

I started it - I knew better on this forum. Back to the thread at hand a recruit. Welcome to Indiana State. Enough with what I started my bad.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I said “Right”. That’s all I said… I didn’t debate you. I didn’t go in on you. I simply said Right. Which could mean a number of things.
> 
> I started it - I knew better on this forum. Back to the thread at hand a recruit. Welcome to Indiana State. Enough with what I started my bad.



Ellipsis speak volumes


----------



## jben

4Q_iu said:


> I've been around dozens of active TB patients; early stages, they wore masks everywhere
> 
> if you had any class at Ind State with Dr. Robert Clouse, you know HE wore a mask everywhere outside...
> 
> but you do you


4Q-iu,
        I am proud to say I had several classes with Dr. Clouse.  When he passed I was lucky enough to obtain one of 
his childhood books.  A great educator and person.....and yes he wore a mask.


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462947470825164806


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462927164333084679


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stoked to hear he is tearing it up. He was on such a loaded AAU team so it was difficult for him to get touches. Keep working on the game, big fella.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Fear the goggles!!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> Fear the goggles!!!



or "Spect the Specs!!


----------



## krwilson2

Do we know the spread of the 40?  I am curious to know his FT stats.  Sounds like he had a helluva night!!!


----------



## child

Great feedback thanks a lot Scott!


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466253778756284419


----------



## child

WoW, we like really need him now!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469777390716993547


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Keeps getting very high praise while putting up big numbers… Has to be the real deal right?!


----------



## Bluethunder

Time will tell, but everyone who sees him seems to come away impressed.  Not sure that is everything, but it is definitely something.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Keeps getting very high praise while putting up big numbers… Has to be the real deal right?!



We're due, right?


----------



## TreeTop

Robbie Avila gets more Chicago media coverage than Loyola.


----------



## child

Not super at anything but good at everything who does that remind you of? Thanks for the feedback and keep it coming!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> We're due, right?



I mean… I guess? Not every team in the Valley has recruited a player with the abilities of Key and JakeLa. So I’d say we’ve actually been pretty fortunate all things considered.

My hope is that we can actually take advantage this time around. If this guy is as good as advertised - he’s a piece to build around. Unfortunately it was too little too late with Key and JakeLa. Never were able to see it fully materialize.

The only player I can recall getting near this much attention would be Key - but he was in a lot different market. It’s not like Knoxville was singing his praises every single week. So to be in that market making noise is nice.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I mean… I guess? Not every team in the Valley has recruited a player with the abilities of Key and JakeLa. So I’d say we’ve actually been pretty fortunate all things considered.
> 
> My hope is that we can actually take advantage this time around. If this guy is as good as advertised - he’s a piece to build around. Unfortunately it was too little too late with Key and JakeLa. Never were able to see it fully materialize.
> 
> The only player I can recall getting near this much attention would be Key - but he was in a lot different market. It’s not like Knoxville was singing his praises every single week. So to be in that market making noise is nice.



I would say the problem the last several years hasn’t been getting a really good talent (i.e. LaRavia, Key, Barnes, Scott). The problem has been roster spots 4-13. The depth has been lacking.  Our starting five was pretty solid the last two years, but when you’re supporting cast is Cobie Barnes and back up center is Ndaw… that’s been the issue.

I was impressed with talent JS was able to identify in what his first two months of recruiting??  I’m optimistic about what we can do the next few years.


----------



## child

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> I would say the problem the last several years hasn’t been getting a really good talent (i.e. LaRavia, Key, Barnes, Scott). The problem has been roster spots 4-13. The depth has been lacking.  Our starting five was pretty solid the last two years, but when you’re supporting cast is Cobie Barnes and back up center is Ndaw… that’s been the issue.
> 
> I was impressed with talent JS was able to identify in what his first two months of recruiting??  I’m optimistic about what we can do the next few years.


Agreed we will have a great base of players to start with next year and hopefully beyond!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> I would say the problem the last several years hasn’t been getting a really good talent (i.e. LaRavia, Key, Barnes, Scott). The problem has been roster spots 4-13. The depth has been lacking.  Our starting five was pretty solid the last two years, but when you’re supporting cast is Cobie Barnes and back up center is Ndaw… that’s been the issue.
> 
> I was impressed with talent JS was able to identify in what his first two months of recruiting??  I’m optimistic about what we can do the next few years.



No doubt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I mean… I guess? Not every team in the Valley has recruited a player with the abilities of Key and JakeLa. So I’d say we’ve actually been pretty fortunate all things considered.
> 
> My hope is that we can actually take advantage this time around. If this guy is as good as advertised - he’s a piece to build around. Unfortunately it was too little too late with Key and JakeLa. Never were able to see it fully materialize.
> 
> The only player I can recall getting near this much attention would be Key - but he was in a lot different market. It’s not like Knoxville was singing his praises every single week. So to be in that market making noise is nice.



Both Key and LaRavia fell into our laps to be fair. Key was a late discovery in a cycle and Jake was committed at SEMO and it took a coaching change and most programs having no more schollies for us to get him for the most part.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Both Key and LaRavia fell into our laps to be fair. Key was a late discovery in a cycle and Jake was committed at SEMO and it took a coaching change and most programs having no more schollies for us to get him for the most part.


Pretty sure Jake was committed to SIUE, not that it matters much


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Pretty sure Jake was committed to SIUE, not that it matters much



Yeah, they're the same school to me. I'm pretty sure I make the mistake every time.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Both Key and LaRavia fell into our laps to be fair. Key was a late discovery in a cycle and Jake was committed at SEMO and it took a coaching change and most programs having no more schollies for us to get him for the most part.


And Bird.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> And Bird.



Not completely true; he was being recruited pretty heavily by Hodges BEFORE Hodges came to ISU and after - IIRC, LB's "short list" was iu, purdue, ISU and I believe Kentucky or Louisville

but the Trees were pursuing him and Hodges spent a fair amount of time re-recruiting him after to came to his senses and left the monroe county reform school


----------



## sycamorebacker

Just watched a game against Richards HS on youtube.  A 66-65 loss in OT. 
Our boy had 39 pts, 14 reb, 4 bl, 4 a, and 3 s;  with 4/7 on 3's.  
Oak Forest came back in Q4 when RA had 16 pts, 5 rebs.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gezzus filled it up… that’s a good nights work. So I’d assume he looked pretty good then huh?


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Gezzus filled it up… that’s a good nights work. So I’d assume he looked pretty good then huh?


I certainly was pleased with what I saw.  Not a jumper but has a lot of skills and a triple threat with the ball in his hands.  On 3's and FT's, his shooting is really sweet.
Definitely an inside player that is dangerous at the 3 line.
Imagine a cross of Jay Tunnell and Cooper Neese?  (Sorry, I like to blend players for comparisons since each individual player is unique)

Richards HS had at least one guard that could really shoot and they could drive the ball.  Isn't that Carl Richard's HS?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I certainly was pleased with what I saw.  Not a jumper but has a lot of skills and a triple threat with the ball in his hands.  On 3's and FT's, his shooting is really sweet.
> Definitely an inside player that is dangerous at the 3 line.
> Imagine a cross of Jay Tunnell and Cooper Neese?  (Sorry, I like to blend players for comparisons since each individual player is unique)
> 
> Richards HS had at least one guard that could really shoot and they could drive the ball.  Isn't that Carl Richard's HS?



I think so - sounds right.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I certainly was pleased with what I saw.  Not a jumper but has a lot of skills and a triple threat with the ball in his hands.  On 3's and FT's, his shooting is really sweet.
> Definitely an inside player that is dangerous at the 3 line.
> Imagine a cross of Jay Tunnell and Cooper Neese?  (Sorry, I like to blend players for comparisons since each individual player is unique)
> 
> Richards HS had at least one guard that could really shoot and they could drive the ball.  Isn't that Carl Richard's HS?



Isn't it (Carl) Richard's High?

https://gosycamores.com/sports/mens-basketball/roster/carl-richard/2398


----------



## Bluethunder

Had 21 in their latest game, a win. 

Was supposed to have a game this morning but it was cancelled (I assume COVID but not sure which team)


----------



## Bluethunder

Most recent game……

“Oak Forest's Robbie Avila nearly pulls off the triple-double (31pts, 16reb, 9blks) as Oak Forest fends off Willowbrook, 66-58.”


----------



## pbutler218

Robbie was at our game yesterday.


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478379631829037081


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481335761320484869


----------



## Bluethunder

Became his school’s all time leading scorer the other night. Congrats Robbie!



			Account Suspended


----------



## CardLake49

I love that he wanted the record, knew what he needed, and admitted it. "Not only is he a great player, but he's the best leader I've ever coached." That's awesome.


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483496360943001602


----------



## Bluethunder

Robbie Avila stuffs the stat sheet in Oak Forest’s win against Lemont
					

The Indiana State recruit finished with 23 points, 14 rebounds, six blocks and five assists.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## TreeTop

Robbie Avila...single-handedly outpacing local Chicago news coverage of Loyola University basketball week-in/week-out.


----------



## pbutler218

TreeTop said:


> Robbie Avila...single-handedly outpacing local Chicago news coverage of Loyola University basketball week-in/week-out.


Love it!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Robbie Avila stuffs the stat sheet in Oak Forest’s win against Lemont
> 
> 
> The Indiana State recruit finished with 23 points, 14 rebounds, six blocks and five assists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.suntimes.com


I’m not a great speller but I don’t get paid to be either… When the guy misspelled look by spelling it lock - that’s when I quit reading.


----------



## CardLake49

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I’m not a great speller but I don’t get paid to be either… When the guy misspelled look bu spelling it lock - that’s when I quit reading.


I almost did the same.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I’m not a great speller but I don’t get paid to be either… When the guy misspelled look bu spelling it lock - that’s when I quit reading.


Still fewer mistakes than the average Golden article in the TribStar.  Granted that isn't exactly a high bar, but you would think someone writing for a major paper in Chicago could notice that before hitting "print".


----------



## sycamore tuff

Isn’t that the paper that the guy got a day early in a tv show?  I think it was called special edition or maybe early edition.


----------



## King of Jones Hall

sycamore tuff said:


> Isn’t that the paper that the guy got a day early in a tv show?  I think it was called special edition or maybe early edition.


Yes.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I’m not a great speller but I don’t get paid to be either… When the guy misspelled look by spelling it lock - that’s when I quit reading.



if everyone adopted your stance - the board would have a LOT less readers


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> if everyone adopted your stance - the board would have a LOT less readers



Well I would have had to impose a self ban years ago… Even though Jason should pay me for the content I post here - he doesn’t so I feel like mistakes are okay.


----------



## bigsportsfan

First team all-state Class 3A








						2022 Chicago Sun-Times All-State high school basketball team
					

A look at the 10 best players across the state in each of the four classes.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## Bluethunder

Congrats Robbie!!!


----------



## BlueBleeder

Yes, congratulations Robbie.  Did you also see who was on that 3A all state 1st team.  Macaleab Rich a junior who we are interested in, but haven't yet extended an offer....curious as to why.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BlueBleeder said:


> Yes, congratulations Robbie.  Did you also see who was on that 3A all state 1st team.  Macaleab Rich a junior who we are interested in, but haven't yet extended an offer....curious as to why.


Maybe the interest is not mutual.


----------



## BlueBleeder

sycamorebacker said:


> Maybe the interest is not mutual.


That would explain it.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Way to go Robbie!  Very proud to have you as a Sycamore!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

2022 Chicago Sun-Times All-Area basketball team
					

The top players in the area for the 2021-22 basketball season.




					chicago.suntimes.com
				




Impressive stats for the season.


----------



## bluestreak

-


----------



## CardLake49

1. Congrats to Robbie, that's awesome!
2. Anyone else notice that every senior who has committed to a school had the word "recruit" after the school's name....EXCEPT Robbie?? What's up with that?


----------



## CardLake49

Had to pick up stuff from an elementary school today and saw a kid that looks just like Robbie lol.


----------



## sycamore tuff

CardLake49 said:


> Had to pick up stuff from an elementary school today and saw a kid that looks just like Robbie lol.


6'8", 210# in elementary school is big.  Did he flunk kindergarten a few times?


----------



## CardLake49

sycamore tuff said:


> 6'8", 210# in elementary school is big.  Did he flunk kindergarten a few times?


That's what I always thought but the kid's new principal said he's 6'10"


----------



## BankShot

CardLake49 said:


> That's what I always thought but the kid's new principal said he's 6'10"


Principal must've worked in the SID Office during his undergrad dayz...


----------



## sycamorebacker

CHICAGO SUN TIMES PROSPECTS LIST

14. Robbie Avila, 6-9, Oak Forest

There were few players in the state who produced more over the course of their career. Avila, who signed with Indiana State, finished his career with over 2,000 points and nearly 1,000 rebounds. An extremely skilled big man who can dribble, pass and shoot and is blessed with a high basketball I.Q.


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585033128451923968


----------



## TreeTop

Aaaaannnnndddd....there's your NIL money.

Glad to see it!


----------



## treeman

The fact that there aren't goggles incorporated in any of the attire is a complete marketing misstep.


----------



## Just A Fan

This kid is going to be fun to watch and instantly be a fan favorite!


----------



## dino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600976795569999879


----------

